# Norfolk Line



## csd4t (May 21, 2005)

Just been quoted £98 for 11 days away over xmas and new year. Now any ideas where to go, probably not enough time to get suth enoughfor the warmer weather, all suggestions welcome especially as to wher to spend new year. :? 
Thanks


----------

